# New Commercial Plumber?



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Robotic construction. No more worker shortage.

https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/01/watch-this-humanoid-robot-install-drywall/?yptr=yahoo


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd say that thing can BARELY hang drywall. It won't be long to perfect that one, but it's going to take some time before they can get one that can do plumbing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just wait till they add in AI and the robots figure out we are in the way...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just wait till they add in AI and the robots figure out we are in the way...


They should make a movie about that. :vs_wave:


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Does the robot smoke dope an drink beers at work too ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> They should make a movie about that. :vs_wave:


LOL..I keep saying remember the movie " Terminator"..laugh all you want but this AI is fuked up stuff and even the smarter people are reluctant to get into it, but several nations are in the race to get AI up and going and mistakes will be made, hopefully not fatal to mankind mistakes...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Does the robot smoke dope an drink beers at work too ?


:vs_laugh: That would just result in the same quality hole cuts as we get now. The more important question is if the robot shares.

As long as the weed isn't some weak swag and the beer isn't yellow like pee, pass it this way. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Closer than we think maybe.........

Interesting read, but the section pertinent to this topic is "how it could shape the future"

https://interestingengineering.com/scientists-can-now-transform-stress-into-electricity


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

10-20 years i wouldn't be surprised to see these things all over


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't think you'll get a robot to plumb a normal house any time soon. Pre-fab houses made in factories is a whole nother story. I am suprised modulars aren't made by robots already. Heck, for all I know maybe the steel stud ones are.










.


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

No freakin way could a robot be a plumber, or any trade for that matter. Too many tiny details need attending too based on too many factors that are different for every situation.

It's going to be a long time till the technology catches up. 

It's one thing to have a robot arm weld two panels together, because the panels are in the proper x-y-z axis and the arm knows it's position at all times.

It's quite another to perform a task when the materials, tools, and robot are in different positions every time.


----------



## GoPack (May 25, 2018)

How do you go about cussing a robot out for putting a screw through your vent the day before inspection...?

Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GoPack said:


> How do you go about cussing a robot out for putting a screw through your vent the day before inspection...?
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk



carefully because if it kills you after, can it be charged with murder or just an industrial accident...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> carefully because if it kills you after, can it be charged with murder or just an industrial accident...


Whoa, aren’t you forgetting something...

Isaac Asimov's "Three Laws of Robotics"

A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
A robot must obey orders given it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Whoa, aren’t you forgetting something...
> 
> Isaac Asimov's "Three Laws of Robotics"
> 
> ...



and how did that workout in I robot??????


----------

